# Your All time Favorite Movies



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

What are they...

Mine are The American President, Top Gun and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodfellas, History of the World Pt 1, and Wedding Crashers


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

In no particular order...


The Quiet Man
Desk Set
The Fifth Element
Absence of Malice
The Usual Suspects
Blazing Saddles
Mike


----------



## Dave291367066120 (Feb 16, 2011)

Goodfellas is a good one, Jack. 

The Bad Boys movies are awesome. 

Rounders

The Saw movies

I'm sure there are a lot more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Office Space since it is my life. Everything in that movie at work in the cube farms is real and I've seen every single thing they show at least one time or another. Especially "The Bob's". LOL


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

avatar
both ironman movies
chronicles of riddick
master and commander (great DD 5.1)
transformers
x-men
batman dark knight
chain reaction
irobot
Borne series
bucket list

and pretty much anything by pixar or dreamworks


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Ditto on Goodfellas, The Bucket List and Office Space. Just yesterday I asked one of my shipping people why I am not getting cover letters on his TPS reports. 

The Fifth Element
Contact
The Big Lebowski
Blue Velvet
Pay It Forward


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought my Wife and I were the only one that admitted liking the Saw movies. :lol:

Tommy Boy

Office Space

House of a thousand Corpses. (If you like Saw, give this a shot.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Platoon

Beleive it or not.....Kellys Heros....it just had alot of current stars of the time as well as upcoming stars.

THose are two of the top of my head real quick.....but I'm always flipping thru the channels and come accross alot of movies I can sit down and watch even tho I've seen it countless times.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I thought my Wife and I were the only one that admitted liking the Saw movies. :lol:
> 
> Tommy Boy
> 
> ...


If you liked Saw try Hostel and Hostel 2


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> If you liked Saw try Hostel and Hostel 2


Good stuff. I forgot about those.


----------



## Nolan1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

SMOKE said:


> avatar
> both ironman movies
> chronicles of riddick
> master and commander (great DD 5.1)
> ...


Very good. Dark night was one of the best I can remember. Also, Spun is fantastic in a certain context :lol:


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Office Space has to be on my list.. SO does Jurassic Park.. The Rock is always fun too... And how is it no one has mentioned any of the Star Wars movies?


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

No particular order:

Stalag 17
Great Escape
Music Man (1962)
State Fair (1945)
Dirty Harry
King Kong 
Every which way but Loose
Harold & Maude


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Beleive it or not.....Kellys Heros....it just had alot of current stars of the time as well as upcoming stars


I will agree with that one. I own it on DVD but I still try and catch it anytime I happen to see it on.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My Favorites: The Magnificent Seven, Casablanca, We Were Soldiers, Dances With Wolves, Midnight Run, The Thing (From Another World), Out of the Past.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Platoon
> 
> Beleive it or not.....Kellys Heros....it just had alot of current stars of the time as well as upcoming stars.
> 
> THose are two of the top of my head real quick.....but I'm always flipping thru the channels and come accross alot of movies I can sit down and watch even tho I've seen it countless times.


Kelly's Heros is a hoot. It's definitely one of my must have movies. 

To my previous list I would also add "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World" and "The Hustler"/"The Color of Money" (can't have one without the other )

Mike


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

MartyS said:


> What are they...
> 
> Mine are The American President, Top Gun and Blazing Saddles.


Back to the Future - Damn!.... Damn, Damn... Where is that kid!
Christmas Vacation - Just Yackin' on a Bone
The Game - For once I was blind, now I can see...
The Bourne Trilogy - I remember... I remember everything.
Die Hard - Yippie Ki-Yay...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

1) The Godfather

2) The Gadfather Part II

3) A Bronx Tale

4) Goodfellas

Do you see a pattern here???

5) Meet the Fochers (all of them)

6) Back to the Future Triology.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LOTR (ROTK)
Tombstone
Braveheart
Forrest Gump


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Vinny said:


> 1) The Godfather
> 
> 2) The Gadfather Part II
> 
> ...


Great taste! Except number 5. lol


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

All most every ZOMBIE movie ever made
JAWS 1 and 2
HEAT
The Usual Suspects 
Goodfellas 
Office Space 
Stalag 17 
Great Escape


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

1) The Godfather
2) The Godfather Part II
3) Unforgiven 
4) Tombstone
5) Man On Fire


----------

